# Introducing 2 kittens from different litters



## maxiewaxie (Aug 21, 2012)

I will be getting 2 new kittens in 2 weeks time, I am getting them on the same day, 1 will be 13 weeks old the other will be 9 weeks old. They are from different litters and different homes.
Can i just put them together and supervise or should they be kept separate for a while? They are both coming from private homes not rescue.
This is my first post, I'm really looking forward to using the forum, I've learnt a lot already.
Thank you


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

At that age introducing them should be quite easy.
I would just put them together and watch them.
They will start to play fight and sometimes this will look a little rough but it is all part of growing up and deciding who's going to be top cat.
When I introduced a 8 week old to a 14 week old within 3 Days they were sleeping together. They remained best friends all of their lives.

I hope yours will too.

If sometimes you think that one is being too rough with the other just introduce a play toy and start to play with them. This will take their minds off for a while.

Good luck and will look forward to some pictures


----------



## jeannesmith471 (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow, thanks! I am planning on adopting a new kitten. But how about introducing dogs to kittens? Do you guys have any experience? Or tips for me? I am more of a cat person, but I am considering getting a puppy. Thanks!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

This is much more difficult - it took my cats over a year to come to terms with a new puppy.


----------



## tinky75 (Jul 1, 2012)

jill3 said:


> At that age introducing them should be quite easy.
> I would just put them together and watch them.
> They will start to play fight and sometimes this will look a little rough but it is all part of growing up and deciding who's going to be top cat.
> When I introduced a 8 week old to a 14 week old within 3 Days they were sleeping together. They remained best friends all of their lives.
> ...


Hi rather than start new thread thought post here - I already have a 12 week and have brought an 11 week home - both girls. They have seen each other whilst being held, if one is hissing (had her for 3 weeks now) would u still think put them together and see what happens or do a more slower introduction?

Thanks.

edit: ending up putting them together and they are fab, I don't think our current kitten was so confident when I wasn't holding her 

They have played and played and are now fast asleep


----------

